# Pro-10 Dual



## Guilherme Collateral (Apr 26, 2022)

Awesome sounding OD!


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 27, 2022)

Love how the nuts on the jacks match the LED bezels.

Very sharp looking build and tidy inside, too.


----------



## Crash102 (Apr 27, 2022)

I love that. I just built mine but with the two seperate pcbs. Seeing the inside of yours, makes me want to do another build of it, 

Yours is so tidy.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Apr 27, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Love how the nuts on the jacks match the LED bezels.
> 
> Very sharp looking build and tidy inside, too.


Thanks a lot man! I discovered this Neutrik jack model with that nut and never looked back! Glad you like it


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Apr 27, 2022)

Crash102 said:


> I love that. I just built mine but with the two seperate pcbs. Seeing the inside of yours, makes me want to do another build of it,
> 
> Yours is so tidy.


Thanks a lot man! It's really hard to go wrong with the tightness in this project, the layout is really great. I had a great time building it, surprisingly (because of the sheer size and amount of components on the PCB) fired up fist time!


----------



## dlew381 (May 14, 2022)

Guilherme Collateral said:


> Thanks a lot man! It's really hard to go wrong with the tightness in this project, the layout is really great. I had a great time building it, surprisingly (because of the sheer size and amount of components on the PCB) fired up fist time!


Do you have a parts list? Or any documentation that tells you what components go where? If so, could you share?


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (May 14, 2022)

dlew381 said:


> Do you have a parts list? Or any documentation that tells you what components go where? If so, could you share?


I just went by the silk screen and worked just fine!


----------



## szukalski (May 14, 2022)

Guilherme Collateral said:


> Thanks a lot man! I discovered this Neutrik jack model with that nut and never looked back.


What model is that?

Clean build! Looks great.


----------



## Cvoxdog (May 14, 2022)

Nice work. I just started my pro10 today.


----------



## Phil hodson (May 14, 2022)

Which model of JB electro caps are you using there. I love that color!


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (May 15, 2022)

szukalski said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Clean build! Looks great.


It's NYS-2343


----------

